# [ATI-fglrx] Nouveau driver 8.28.8

## El_Goretto

*Tadaaaaam*

Je ne fais pas chacune des sorties, mais celle là a un petit quelque chose qui me fait accélérer le palpitant:

 *ATI mon ami wrote:*   

> ATI Pairmode Support
> 
> This release of the ATI Proprietary Linux driver introduces a new feature called Pairmode. This feature allows users to enable BigDesktop mode with two different screen resolutions. When using Xrandr, users can now dynamically switch between BigDesktop and Clone mode without having to restart the X Server.

 

Donc je vais pouvoir commencer à envisager sereinement de migrer mon dual-screen de 17" CRT vers du 19" TFT sans claquer 700 minimum d'un coup  :Smile: 

--

edit: 

Vous savez quoi? Je me demande si je ne vais pas racheter une ATI, pour ma prochaine carte, sisi. Maintenant qu'on va avoir un dual screen avec xinerama et des résolution indépendantes sur les écrans, je ne vois plus trop ce qui manque en fonctionnalité. Nan, franchement, avoir une ATI sous linux, c'est plus la loose comme il y a 2 ans.

(pis en ce moment c'est ATI qui tire les prix vers le bas, alors  bon, forcément, on aime bien  :Smile: )

----------

## Themis

Juste une question, je suis passé aux drivers libre ATI, parce qu'au passage à Xorg7.1 le drivers proprio ne marchait plus :/ Bien sur j'ai perdu en perff ... Quand est il avec ce nouveau drivers ?

( peut être que je suis completement à la masse et qu'on pouvais déjà le remettre, et dans ce cas je suis désolé de la question)

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --
> 
> edit: 
> ...

 

+1 pareil si je dois me refaire un pc ce sera sans doute une ATI. (j'ai ati dans mon portable -drivers libres car radeon 7500 - mais sur mon pc la 9800pro est une trés bonne carte. Certes les débuts ont été difficiles mais par la suite : nickel.)

----------

## guilc

 *Themis wrote:*   

> Juste une question, je suis passé aux drivers libre ATI, parce qu'au passage à Xorg7.1 le drivers proprio ne marchait plus :/ Bien sur j'ai perdu en perff ... Quand est il avec ce nouveau drivers ?
> 
> ( peut être que je suis completement à la masse et qu'on pouvais déjà le remettre, et dans ce cas je suis désolé de la question)

 

Les drivers ATi marchent avec xorg 7.1 depuis quelques temps déjà  :Wink: 

(GRRR, mais pourquoi j'ai une nvidia !  :Crying or Very sad:  Dire qu'il y a quelques temps, c'était l'inverse... Mon prochain PC aura une ATI... )

----------

## matlerouge

 *Quote:*   

> Les drivers ATi marchent avec xorg 7.1 depuis quelques temps déjà 
> 
> (GRRR, mais pourquoi j'ai une nvidia !  Dire qu'il y a quelques temps, c'était l'inverse... Mon prochain PC aura une ATI... )

 

mefie toi, j'ai une X1300 mobility et les drivers non libre. Pas moyen de faire fonctionner XVideo, et si tu met Composite tu n'as plus l'acceleration 3D. Bon j'ai pas fait encore beaucoup de recherche peut etre que ces problemes peuvent etre eliminer facilement

Alors que sur mon pc avec nvidia, tout marche nickel (sauf il est vrai, xorg 7.1  :Wink: )

----------

## El_Goretto

 *matlerouge wrote:*   

> mefie toi, j'ai une X1300 mobility et les drivers non libre. Pas moyen de faire fonctionner XVideo, et si tu met Composite tu n'as plus l'acceleration 3D. Bon j'ai pas fait encore beaucoup de recherche peut etre que ces problemes peuvent etre eliminer facilement
> 
> Alors que sur mon pc avec nvidia, tout marche nickel (sauf il est vrai, xorg 7.1 )

 

Pour Xv:

 *ATI Mon pote wrote:*   

> Known Issues (pour le 8.28.8 )
> 
> [...]
> 
> * Users with X Server X.org 7.1 can not play any video using XV. The ATI AVIVO Video adaptor is not present. Further details and the workaround can be found in topic number 737-22852

 

Pour Composite: http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_et_transparence.

D'autres questions?

--

edit:

Désolé loopx, le lien automatique collait un pitit '.' a la fin.

Sinon moi j'utilise pas composite, alors faut demander à ceux qui savent  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

heu, c'est quoi le composite (le use xcomposite) ??? Faut le mettre ou non ?

J'ai pas appris grand chose avec ton lien : 

TIP Xorg X11 et transparence.

(Il n'y a pour l'instant aucun texte sur cette page)

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *loopx wrote:*   

> heu, c'est quoi le composite (le use xcomposite) ??? Faut le mettre ou non ?
> 
> J'ai pas appris grand chose avec ton lien : 
> 
> TIP Xorg X11 et transparence.
> ...

 

Ben si il y a du texte. http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_et_transparence  moi j'ai bel est bien un mini howto qui explique comment avoir la transparence etc...

----------

## matlerouge

 *Quote:*   

> Pour Composite: http://fr.gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Xorg_X11_et_transparence.
> 
> D'autres questions? 

 

Ouais je l'ai bien sur lu cette page, mais bon ca ne resoud pas le problème de la désactivation de l'acceleration 3D quand composite est positionné.

Pour info

```
Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "True"

```

Ne fonctionne qu'avec les driver nvidia

----------

## theniaky

Ouais, je reste septique sur ati quand même... J'ai une Radeon mobility 9700 SE sur mon pc portable et j'ai attendu longtemps avant que les drivers proprio ne soient compatible avec ma carte (à partir du 8.23) : avant il faillait bidouiller le driver pour que ça passe à peu près. Depuis la version 8.25 ça ne remarche plus lol, donc j'ai le choix entre le 8.23 et le 8.24   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je sens que je vais connaître des moments de joies lorsque je serai obligé de passer à xorg 7.1

----------

## loopx

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Ouais, je reste septique sur ati quand même... J'ai une Radeon mobility 9700 SE sur mon pc portable et j'ai attendu longtemps avant que les drivers proprio ne soient compatible avec ma carte (à partir du 8.23) : avant il faillait bidouiller le driver pour que ça passe à peu près. Depuis la version 8.25 ça ne remarche plus lol, donc j'ai le choix entre le 8.23 et le 8.24  
> 
> Je sens que je vais connaître des moments de joies lorsque je serai obligé de passer à xorg 7.1

 

et la 8.27 ? t'as pas essayé ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Ouais, je reste septique sur ati quand même... J'ai une Radeon mobility 9700 SE sur mon pc portable et j'ai attendu longtemps avant que les drivers proprio ne soient compatible avec ma carte (à partir du 8.23) : avant il faillait bidouiller le driver pour que ça passe à peu près. Depuis la version 8.25 ça ne remarche plus lol, donc j'ai le choix entre le 8.23 et le 8.24  
> 
> Je sens que je vais connaître des moments de joies lorsque je serai obligé de passer à xorg 7.1

 

Ben le mobility, faut savoir qu'ils refusent d'en assumer le support, ils renvoient vers les intégrateurs/constructeurs de portables. Ca, c'est pour Windows.

Donc si ya au moins qqs chose sous linux, et qui marchent (même bancale), j'en connais qui s'en sont satisfait d'aussi peu pendant pas mal de temps...

----------

## theniaky

ah mais je ne jette pas la pierre a ATI : j'ai bien vu leurs efforts depuis quelques annees. Je trouvais juste bizzare qu'ils aient regle un problème juste pour 2 versions 

Sinon, ca ne marche pas non plus avec les 8.27

Ca vient peut etre de mon xorg.conf que je n'ai pas fait evoluer avec les différentes versions

----------

## nykos

je pouvais pas me permettre de en pas poster ici  :Smile: 

quelle bonne nouvelle en rentrant des vacances !!

il faut absolument que je teste si ça marche aussi avec la sortie TV !!

----------

## El_Goretto

TVout-man is back, et en forme  :Smile: 

----------

## loopx

Quand arrive t'il cet ebuild ...

----------

## nykos

oui entre temps j'ai syncé et j'ai pas vu l'ebuild  :Sad: 

vivement qu'il arrive !!

----------

## loopx

L'ebuild est ici : http://vipernicus.evolution-mission.org/files/ebuilds/ati-drivers-8.28.8.ebuild

----------

## El_Goretto

Raaah, ca veut pas chez moi (cause noyau mm), et si j'utilise çà: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-479688-highlight-atidrivers+smp.html

ca marche guère mieux: 

```
# emerge -av ati-drivers --digest

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8 [8.27.10-r1] USE="acpi opengl -doc" 0 kB [1]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Portage overlays:

 [1] /usr/local/portage

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No]

>>> Creating Manifest for /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run ;-)

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.18-rc4-mm2

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                                                    [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking Ati drivers ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Applying ati-powermode.sh.patch ...                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Applying ati-drivers-mm.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: ati-drivers-mm.patch !

 *  ( /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/ati-drivers-mm.patch )

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/temp/ati-drivers-mm.patch-15556.out

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.28.8 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 711:   Called src_unpack

  ati-drivers-8.28.8.ebuild, line 158:   Called epatch '/usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/ati-drivers-mm.patch'

  eutils.eclass, line 341:   Called die

!!! Failed Patch: ati-drivers-mm.patch!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.28.8/temp/ati-drivers-mm.patch-15556.out:

```
***** ati-drivers-mm.patch *****

================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 -E --no-backup-if-mismatch < /usr/local/portage/x11-drivers/ati-drivers/files/ati-drivers-mm.patch

================================

can't find file to patch at input line 3

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|--- firegl_public.c.orig   2006-07-14 07:44:52.000000000 +0300

|+++ firegl_public.c   2006-07-14 07:46:25.000000000 +0300

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** malformed patch at line 15: /* The dirty-page-tracking patch included in NLD 9 SMP kernels defines

================================

[...]

```

Bon, j'essaierai un 2.6.18 pas mm, mais j'ai peur de ne pas booter du tout dans ce cas (faute à la carte mère trop récente).

----------

## sireyessire

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *Themis wrote:*   Juste une question, je suis passé aux drivers libre ATI, parce qu'au passage à Xorg7.1 le drivers proprio ne marchait plus :/ Bien sur j'ai perdu en perff ... Quand est il avec ce nouveau drivers ?
> 
> ( peut être que je suis completement à la masse et qu'on pouvais déjà le remettre, et dans ce cas je suis désolé de la question) 
> 
> Les drivers ATi marchent avec xorg 7.1 depuis quelques temps déjà 
> ...

 

c'est bon avec les nouveaux drivers nvidia, ce problème est réglé apparement.

----------

## nykos

voila c'est dans portage en ~

je teste très bientôt !!

----------

## loopx

Heu, bete question, ou peut on connaitre les options à mettre dans le xorg.conf pour les drivers ATI ??? Il y a pas une liste avec explication de TOUTE les options ?

----------

## titoucha

Je viens de changer pour une Ati et je suis intéressé par la même chose que toi @loopx   :Very Happy:  c'est pas évident de trouvé les options et surtout à quoi elles servent.

----------

## El_Goretto

HAhahaha.   :Twisted Evil: 

Ben si vous trouvez quelque chose dans le genre, vous me faites signe  :Wink: 

----------

## nykos

personnellement je touche pas trop au xorg.conf, mais j'utilise l'outil aticonfig qui le génère

la ya plein de possibilités, mais je les comprend pas toutes non plus

j'arrive à activer la tv sans redémarrer ma session X, mais j'arrive toujours pas à lui donner une autre résolution que mon écran...

mais je vais encore essayer !!

----------

## titoucha

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> HAhahaha.  
> 
> Ben si vous trouvez quelque chose dans le genre, vous me faites signe 

 

C'est pas beau de ce moquer   :Wink:  en plus quand on fait partie du Sav Ati Gentoo.   :Laughing: 

----------

